# Nosey Members Bunch Only



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Its time for a roll call of the bunch.We also need to find who is the BIG NOSE the Leader and Exaulted ONE of our group .Our leader must have at least 4,000+ posts,so only submit names of members with4,000 + posts. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Present!

I think Shi is our exalted leader with Feather her aide de camp (or, it may be reversed at any given time).


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, MIZZZ Squawks has my vote. She is THE nosiest member that I've ever seen...

Pidgey


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Terry has over 11,000! Wow I never really paid attention to that before. 11,000!!! Thats amazing


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh geez just reread. I DID NOT mean to say the Terry was nosey I just thought we were trying to figure out who had the most posts.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, that's okay, kid. Terry's been here since early March of 2001 so she's entitled. TreesGray has quite a few, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Present and accounted for!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Arggggggh, it will take me forever to catch up to some of you! I'm plenty nosey, gotta be more mouthy.  

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, if I remember correctly, I DID start the the NMB which was first called something to do with "ice burgs," as in "the tip of..." AND, I think Victor's long ago thread had something do with the NMB origins!  

Yes, I AM NOSY, Mr. Pidgey (even if YOU are the POT calling... )

If y'all agree that I am to be "leader," so be it...and, George, WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND???

I sure hope Feather WILL join me...she, as Wonder Woman, Squeaks and I, along with our many other members: NMB AND SPPs, go waaaay back!  

YEEHAW, let the games begin...WHERE is ALVIN???

BTW, an FYI...I wrote down a list of the NMBers...some are not so active now and if I need to update or delete, please let me know...

George (natch!)
Victor (natch!)
Feather
Andelina
Flying Pidgey
Maggie
Mary Jane
Lin Hansen
Terry B
Renee
Happy
Charis
Cindy (Naturegirl)
Alvin
Nona (undercover NMB)

and, possibly:

Feral Pigeon
JGregg

Any more who wish to join??? The only requirement to be part of the Nosy Member Bunch...is to be...NOSY! Oh yes, LAUGHTER IS a requirement!

Love and Hugs to ALL

Shi (BIG NOSE if y'all agree!) &
Squeaks (oh oh...Mr. Sitting On Egg just squawked, "AGAIN?!" I'm BUSY!)*

* as you can see, Squeaks has gotten a little "lazy," and really needs some ACTION!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY, Margaret!

CONGRATULATIONS!! You have just been added as a NMBer!!  

NOTE: Open mouth and ye shall receive!!   

Shi

Yes, Treesa and Terry are BEHIND THE SCENES as NOSYs...they have very important work and need their REST! 


YIKES! I passed 6,000 posts and didn't even know it! Now, THAT's what one calls a dedicated NOSY! Little suckers really creep up on one...when you are nosy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kristen...you would be a FINE candidate!!   

WANNA JOIN??? Number of posts is incidental. After all, some of us have been a member for awhile AND some of us, are - ah - yes, NOSIER than others...but ALL who have insatiable curiosity and love to laugh, are more than welcome!

Shi   &
Squeaks (he would add his 2 cents, but his beak is full...he decided to restore his energy with Safflowers and Hemp! Egg sitting is exhausting work!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Shi, I think Pidgey and I make it unanimous - you are our leader! 

BTW, I think Reti is a NMBer also. And, I thought Pidgey was one also since his Unie is on the special pigeon roster. Besides, if he votes for the leader, he has to be a member. Make him one anyhow!

Wonder what in the world George is up to?

And, where is Alvin?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL Shi, I think Pidgey and I make it unanimous - you are our leader!
> 
> BTW, I think Reti is a NMBer also. And, I thought Pidgey was one also since his Unie is on the special pigeon roster. Besides, if he votes for the leader, he has to be a member. Make him one anyhow!
> 
> ...


Well, THANK YOU VERRRRY MUCH...i think!  

Yes, Maggie, while Pidgey IS nosy, I doubt that he would appreciate being "labeled." So IF he really IS a NMBer, he's in the "closet!" or is that "loft!"  

mmm, didn't have Reti on my list. Sooooo, Reti, ARE YOU a NMBer? The more the merrier, y'know!

Yeah, George...wha's happenin'???? 

ALVIN...come out, come out...wherever you are...!!!  

Shi &
Squeaks (geez, thanks! JUST when I though it might be SAFE to come off my NEST!)


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, Shi is a GREAT canidate for the "Leader" of the NMB.

CONGRATS Shi!

-Hilly


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> *Kristen...you would be a FINE candidate!! *WANNA JOIN??? Number of posts is incidental. After all, some of us have been a member for awhile AND some of us, are - ah - yes, NOSIER than others...but ALL who have insatiable curiosity and love to laugh, are more than welcome!
> 
> Shi   &
> Squeaks (he would add his 2 cents, but his beak is full...he decided to restore his energy with Safflowers and Hemp! Egg sitting is exhausting work!)


Lol well THANKS  I'm honored


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hillybean said:


> Yep, Shi is a GREAT canidate for the "Leader" of the NMB.
> 
> CONGRATS Shi!
> 
> -Hilly


Well, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

AHA!! I don't have YOUR name on my list, Hilly!

Be careful who you congratulate, Hilly! YOU are NOW a proud member of the NMB!!    CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO!! 

Shi
(motto: every vigilent...for NEW members!)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Arggggggh, it will take me forever to catch up to some of you! I'm plenty nosey, gotta be more mouthy.
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, the posts don't even need to be 'PROFOUND', because the software
doesn't keep track of that. So logon, and post poo-prolific , this is one
place that will give you full credit  

fp


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't wait to join you guys! I hope someday I can be just as nosey as you guys are!   




Congrats to you all who made it! 


Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Shi, you are our Fearless Leader!?

Venerable wing-slaps on those less fortunate! Hee...

I am incredibly 'N,' if only lurking around and begging for help counted 

TS


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Thanks for starting this thread, George...btw, WHERE ARE YOU!

Well, well, well...TWO MORE members: TheSnipes AND Pigeonboy17...you are now OFFICIAL! 

The AMOUNT of posts isn't the issue...that will come with time...Just be always curious...questions are always welcomed AND any pertinent comments you can add to threads (called "adding your 2 cents!").

I wish to thank PIDGEY and DARYL (Pigeonmamma) for molding me into the person I am today on this site. IT'S ALL THEIR FAULT!    

CHEERS to our new members! 

Love and Hugs

Shi &
Squeaks (who started EVERYTHING!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonboy17 said:


> I can't wait to join you guys! I hope someday I can be just as nosey as you guys are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PIGEONBOY17, Just by sticking your nose into NMB thread makes you nosey and there for you are now a member,and must reply to all Nosey Member Bunch roll calls. NOSEY GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OHMYGAWD I just discovered I was allowed to join the NMB's. Doing the happy dance here I am so excited. l promise to be nosy and yak it up to the hilt! In seriousness tho, I truly am among terrific people , compassionate and humorous, an unbeatable pairing.
Margaret

PS Does this mean I can join you all for Christmas at Victor's and New Year's at Shi's? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THERE you are, George! We've been having quite the "conversations" since you started this thread. Alot to catch up on...

We have new members now too, in addition to Pigeonkid...our ranks are GROWING!!

...and ALL you wanted to do was take "roll call?????" SURPRISE! 

We REALLY started the "call ROLLING!"   

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Margarret said:


> OHMYGAWD I just discovered I was allowed to join the NMB's. Doing the happy dance here I am so excited. l promise to be nosy and yak it up to the hilt! In seriousness tho, I truly am among terrific people , compassionate and humorous, an unbeatable pairing.
> Margaret
> 
> PS *Does this mean I can join you all for Christmas at Victor's and New Year's at Shi's? Or is it the other way around*?


OF COURSE, Margaret! WELCOME! 

Although, I did mention that perhaps NEW YEAR'S** with ME and AFTER the holidays at Victor's! Christmas CAN be a hectic time for those with family...just a thought...

**don't have to wait for holidays to visit here, although summer IS a little - ah - warm...for most...  (mmm, when some people said, "you little devil!" I thought they were referring to the HEAT! )  

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> OF COURSE, Margaret! WELCOME!
> 
> Although, I did mention that perhaps NEW YEAR'S** with ME and AFTER the holidays at Victor's! Christmas CAN be a hectic time for those with family...just a thought...
> 
> ...


Thank you Shi for the lovely invitation! Warm is good. I'm a Californian. I like warm. I think Victor might have that white stuff after New Years. I think it's called snow. Don't know about that. I never go to the places in Calif. that have that.(Shiver) Yes, Christmas is hectic. People get flat out crazy at Christmas around here. We have a parade where half of it is tractors and the other half fire trucks. In between is people leading goats and llamas. I think we need a pigeon float. Gonna think about that one for awhile.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Margarret; I think we need a pigeon float. Gonna think about that one for awhile.
Margaret[/QUOTE said:


> Hi MARGARET, Hummmmm!! What an interesting idea.Race guys could release small groups of birds (4 or 5)along the parade route.Very interesting .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

That is a totally fabulous idea! My husband just suggested I sew up a pigeon suit for someone riding the float to wear. I'd sure need a lot of feathers to do that! I'm sure other members will have some really good ideas for our float. 

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Wires*

MARGARRET, After thinking about it I think that there alot of wires along the route this could be a major problem for relesing birds .GEORGE


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Margarret said:


> George,
> 
> That is a totally fabulous idea! My husband just suggested I sew up a pigeon suit for someone riding the float to wear. I'd sure need a lot of feathers to do that! I'm sure other members will have some really good ideas for our float.
> 
> Margaret


Yes I'm nosy too. I bet many here on PT could send you pounds of feathers in many colors.  (LOL) Pigeon float with multi releases is a great idea. Maybe IF or AU can also supply info to hand out as passing by. Got me thinking now.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Rose Parade*

Well this float thing should be something that the AU,IF, and NPA should look into.Consider this on NEW YEARS day the ROSE PARADE or any other parade held on New Years Day.I can see it now,our bird float coming down Washington Blvd in Pasadena. I can hear the TV announcer saying here comes the PIGEON float the WINNER of the Grand Marshal's award. .GEORGE ps Margarret you should post this float thing in its own thread i think you would get a lot of idea's from others.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY, A SMITH...A BIG NOSY WELCOME TO YOU TOO!! You have been added to my "list!"  

WOW! Wouldn't a pigeon float in the Rose Bowl be GREAT!! Actually, a pigeon float in ANY parade would be fun!

You could have a "suspended flying pij" floating a little above attached by guy wires or something. Sure would be great to release some homers along the route IF it was safe to do so! 

White Doves of Peace, by any other name, are STILL PIGEONS who come in many varieties and colors!  

Shi &
Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

Yes, wires would be a real hazard. I'll have to check out the wires on Main St. But I now recall that the parade starts about dusk. Can't release birds after dark can we? I LOVE that idea tho.

A Smith, 
I can see the pounds of bagged feathers collecting on my porch now. And I love the idea of people handing out flyers about pigeons. Maybe Pigeon 911 banners draped over the hood of the '49 Ford pickup pulling the float. Or are we going to use a stake bed truck?

Shi, Yeah, one of those long bouncy wires with a mechanical flying pidge at the end of it so it goes in big circles above the float-heehee, I can sooooo see it in my mind's eye.
Wow, this is taking on a life of it's own. THE ROSE BOWL??? 

Dunno how to transfer all these great ideas to it if I start a new thread for this.

Margaret


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

And at the end of the float route we can have a bunch of Adoptables so people can take home a birdie and give it a happy home.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The bird release idea may be able to be used in a different parade....

I know something like our 4th. of july parade would be wonderful for a release. It takes place in the afternoon. The birds would have several hours to make it home.

Our Christmas one on the other hand takes place in the evening, but a pigeon/dove flaot would be neat.

I really like the 911 pigeon flyer/hand outs idea. Maybe a have a flyers to also to promote PT...

Either way its a very neat idea...a pigeon float ! Get some people that are good with that paper stuff. You could have a vehical made into look like a pigeon! 

-Hilly


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Gee, I don't want to start anything, but I know that GEORGE Eats or Smokes all the HEMP SEED that is supposed to be for his Pigeons. There are even Rumors that he Grows his own, claiming it is for the Pigeons?????? Think about it. He puts SADDLES on his Homers!!!! Does this keep me in the Nosey Bunch??? 
Hi George,  Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy said:


> Gee, I don't want to start anything, but I know that GEORGE Eats or Smokes all the HEMP SEED that is supposed to be for his Pigeons. There are even Rumors that he Grows his own, claiming it is for the Pigeons?????? Think about it. He puts SADDLES on his Homers!!!! Does this keep me in the Nosey Bunch???
> Hi George,  Happy


Oh, your name is _definitely_ on the NMB list, Happy!

Mmmm, really, Happy? I think I might enjoy meeting George! I give Squeaks Hemp seeds too...maybe George and I could - ah - compare brands??

I wanna know WHO rides those homers! 

Shi &
Squeaks (who isn't saying *one word!*)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm. a vehicle made up to look like a pigeon! That should not be TOO difficult and a TERRIFIC IDEA! 

Pij release optional, depending on time of day and safety concerns. 

Don't know about the idea of "adoption," tho...impulse buys can be deadly...

Printed material with POSITIVE FACTS ABOUT PIGEON _are_ a must, however...

Seems like a great project for the Pigeon Clubs/Organizations...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Lead Ballons*



Happy said:


> Gee, I don't want to start anything, but I know that GEORGE Eats or Smokes all the HEMP SEED that is supposed to be for his Pigeons. There are even Rumors that he Grows his own, claiming it is for the Pigeons?????? Think about it. He puts SADDLES on his Homers!!!! Does this keep me in the Nosey Bunch???
> Hi George,  Happy


 Hi HAPPY, Well HAP if you fed hemp seed to those lead ballons that you call racers they just might come home in race time.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello George, I know what I say abot you is true, as Bob M. Told me & much more that I won't reveal right now, but if you call my Racers Lead Ballons I may be forced to reveal the Blue & Red Eggs things that he told me!!!!!!!! I'm Not Racing Y.B's this yr. Geo.. Four of us are going to train the YB's out to the Nevada State Line in late Oct. & Nov. when they are through there moult & heat is down. Just have some fun with them & let them learn to break for the Real Races. "OLD BIRDS"... Don't Cinch those Saddles too tight!!!!!!  Hap


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI HAP, Bob M moved up your way to beat all you lead ballon guys.Glad to hear that you guys wised up and skipped yb's I think you will see some great results in old birds next year. I have never been a big fan of yb flying to me it was like sending a baby to do a mans job. Are you guys going to use those new race stations? If you have nothing better to do Saterday come to our American Show Racer club meeting and bbq in Riverside.Tom Lambert from apple valley is a member and you could hookup with him.Do you know Tom?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

George Boy, No they aren't using those new race stations this yr.. They had there 1st race today back to Inyokern, then two weeks of Olancha, that is the worst lost bird station that I've ever flown for up here on the High Desert..... Someone told me that this Tom Lambert just lives a mile or so from me?? I don't know him, & never see another flock flying?? Will have to look him up, as there are some Strange Creatures up on this High Desert. Might be in the Water!!!!!....... Won't be able to come this Sat., but would like to go to one & see... Maybe you could PM me Lamberts address & Phone... Fast Hap


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, I am a NMB?  I guess I am, what an honor 

Reti


----------

